# Hummingbird Helix 7



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

The base maps are pretty bad and slow loading.


----------



## Docndan1 (Dec 16, 2019)

i have mine set up with the navionics card and set the unit so the map shows the "SonarChart" and i like having the fine detail contour lines for easily finding humps and holes. "Mega" side scan and downscan are amazing looking and great for finding structure but less useful than expected for finding fish due to the small 7" screen. Fish finding is great in deeper water with suspended fish but hard to spot separation if fish are tight to structure. 

I had a hard time finding info about its usefulness in inshore situations when i was doing research so feel free to message with any questions. i've had mine about 6 months now and like it just fine. i thought the Mega imaging would be more of a gamechanger than it's proven to be so you could prob get the same results with other units, but for the $600 i paid for it, does everything i need it to.


----------

